# Chroma 301(s) by F.A. Porsche



## mrflmbynt (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Hate to be such a newbie and have my initial post be yet another knife question, *BUT*, does anyone have any experience honing a Chroma 301. They're the knives that are made from what appears to be a solid piece of steel:

Chroma 301

I own the 10-inch cook's knife and the web site and knife care guide states that it should NEVER be honed on a steel, only on an $70 Chroma Cutlery whetstone. Is that really necessary or are they like the Global knives which only have to be sharpened at a steeper angle, 15 degrees versus 20-30 degrees like German knives. I'll get a Chroma whetstone of E-Bay for 50 bucks or so if I have to, but, it seems foolish if my my grandmother's fifty-cent, 30 year-old whetstone or a 10 buck accu-sharp_(spelling?)_ will do just as good a job. Also, now that just about EVERYWHERE is offering knife _sharpening_, I'm a bit leery about taking it just anyplace. And just to show, that I'm not a knife snob, I still use my 10-inch Chicago Cutlery cook's knife(it's been relegated to pizza and barbecue duty) that I bought when I got my first apartment 15 years ago, and, even though I do have the Ego-boosting, King-of-the-Hill  Wusthof 4586/36, that's the 14-in Heavy(Wide Blade) Cook's knife, I use my 10-in Tramontina, the one I cut my teeth on in my mother's catering company and my Dad's bar from age 10 through college, everyday. It is truly an extension of my hand as I know it and it knows me.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

hiya flmbynt

don't know any one else used tramontina except me! thought that was the reason I got a nice set with chef,utility,6steak,honing steel, slicer knife for about 50 dollars

anyway, back to your question, I don't know about the honing steel but I believe you can use just about anything that would help you shave off the blade to get it sharp

now, you can take my advice with a few pinches of salt. but Alton Brown also had a similar opinion in one of the episodes...


----------

